# Trooper Andrew Howarth Queen's Royal Lancers



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...perAndrewMartinHowarthKilledInAfghanistan.htm

Steptoe, I will miss you so much. You were fun to teach and to have in the class. 

We won't forget you I promise.


DEATH OR GLORY!


----------



## seasoned (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh goodness he was just a kid.  I am sorry for this loss.  And for all the fallen, Janna


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Jenna said:


> Oh goodness he was just a kid. I am sorry for this loss. And for all the fallen, Janna


 
He used to laugh and joke around in class yet when my daughter came in to join in training he'd go all shy , we use to kid him about it. They all had a great sense of fun but they still took martial arts seriously.

Steptoe was tall and gawky, yet to grow into himself physically but at the end he was a man among men.


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 28, 2010)

A great sadness that another falls in the line of his duty and a greater sadness still that he was known to you personally - that ever makes such things so much the more painful to bear.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Not a fan of Facebook but there is a page for Steptoe put there by his family.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/RIP-Andrew-Howarth-Our-Hero/151677988200472?ref=ts


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 28, 2010)

.


----------

